
Intel’s Behavior Is Pathetic – Core i9 10980XE Review [video] - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuaiqcjf0bs
======
devwastaken
Intel is very good at embargo's.

Like the embargo's on the vulnerabilities in their chips that they never
fixed. [https://mdsattacks.com/#ridl-ng](https://mdsattacks.com/#ridl-ng)

Or the numerous Spectre and similar class defects that no doubt were known by
engineers and not allowed to be disclosed. Or any number of things that have
deserved them the cpu.fail site.

Intel is a national security risk, a corporate security risk, and personal
security risk.

~~~
nwah1
Monopolists generally become lazy over time, which is why the discipline of
competition is crucial. I've been solidly pro-AMD for this reason for years,
and Intel's incompetence and desperation has exceeded even my biased
expectations.

------
ksec
To those saying this is drama out of nothing, please just note this isn't the
first time Intel is doing it, and in recent months they have dialled all these
_marketing_ moves right up, and Linus isn't the only reviewer complaining.

The saddest part is that I still dont see AMD gaining ground much. While they
seems to be doing well in consumer desktop market, but the Desktop market
today are tiny. And they get some love on their Mobile SoC from Vendors only
because Intel could not supply or guarantee them with shipments.

On the more profitable Server side, even the best estimate suggest AMD could
get up to ( only ) 10% of the Server Market Shipment by end of 2020.

I guess a lot of people are only using AMD as their bargaining chip.

------
smcl
Seems to me that everyone's behaving exactly as expected - a company doing
slightly shady things with an NDA and an adult Youtuber is acting like a child
for clicks and likes.

~~~
gambiting
Linus might have a valid point, but jesus christ I can't stand the style of
his videos in the slightest. We don't need this "drama" style of YT nonsense
with tech videos, thank you.

~~~
bkraz
I agree. Linus even made a video about his own clickbaity thumbnails. His
basic message was "sorry, I know it's dumb, but clickbaity stuff makes more
money. Simple as that". If anyone wanted to see what a race to the bottom
looks like, it's called "YouTube face".

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
So in what sense should we give him a pass for that and not give Intel a pass
for things that make them money?

~~~
jrockway
I think you can walk away from this hating both Linus and Intel if you so
choose.

I don't love everything about LTT but I am impressed with the company Linus
has built.

------
alkonaut
I don't get it. Of course Intel would make sure their releases are timed as
well as possible with the competition, especially if they are at a technical
disadvantage (so need any other advantage).

I don't see how it affects tech reviewers though? Isn't it good that both lift
their embargos at the same time, so they can review and compare both products?
Reviewers know that the AMD products that need to be compared with the new
Intel 10xxxXE wil come out shortly after the Intel, so any serious review will
just need to wait to be able to compare?

No reviewer or comparison will be published comparing the intel 10-series to
the _previous_ AMD gen just because they lift an embargo a day earlier?

~~~
jrockway
Intel set their embargo date to a day before AMD's embargo date, so early
Intel reviews can't include numbers against AMD's next generation CPUs. (That
would violate AMD's embargo.)

My thought here was that AMD should have just moved their embargo back... but
some reviewers would not have been prepared for that and we'd instead be
watching a video about how AMD screwed them and they'll never review an AMD
product again.

Intel was smart here. 99% of reviewers will not complain about this. LTT could
have waited a day to release their review, but chose not to; exactly what
Intel desired. Sure, he called them "chickenshit" but if you want to buy a new
CPU today, you have no data about AMD's offering but you do see that Intel's
9th gen products are half the price now.

~~~
alkonaut
> Intel set their embargo date to a day before AMD's embargo date, so early
> Intel reviews can't include numbers against AMD's next generation CPUs.
> (That would violate AMD's embargo.)

Yeah I got that, but does "early intel reviews" really mean "reviews done in
the first _day_ "? Does anyone even care about waiting a day? Is it such a mad
rush to push reviews online?

I guess intel could also use it themselves in _their_ marketing "look, 10980XE
is faster as AMD" (even though that's only true for 1 day) and _that_ I agree
would be a little shady. But for reviewers and tech sites? Just wait a week if
you want to compare? If your clicks go down because you wait 48h with a review
to make it properly, that sounds like a serious problem...

> LTT could have waited a day to release their review, but chose not to;

To make a review is cool. You can just finish it with "Spec and perf
comparison will follow in 3 days". You don't necessarily need to include bar
charts comparing Intel to anything AMD just because you make a review.

~~~
teddyh
> _Is it such a mad rush to push reviews online?_

From what I hear, yes. The first video with a review get all the initial
clicks, and is therefore recommended over all later reviews, since they have a
higher click count. This compounds, and any later review is essentially doomed
to obscurity.

> _If your clicks go down because you wait 48h with a review to make it
> properly, that sounds like a serious problem..._

Yes, many people have complained about this phenomenon on YouTube, but YouTube
does not seem to want to change it.

------
thecopy
TL;DW?

~~~
superasn
Intel rushed their new CPU's to come out before AMD's new CPU's. So they can
only compare these new intel CPU's to the older, slower AMD CPU's, making
intel look better in comparison. THIS is important BECAUSE its ALWAYS the
first reviews that gets the most attention, they will be the first results in
any search because they have more views. and they can only compare to the old
AMD stuff because its not out yet. SO intel is trying to fool uninformed
people, into thinking their stuff is better then it is, its a dirty tactic,
because most people won't know the difference, they'll search for the intel
CPU see the reviews showing how it performs against the old stuff and think
its better then the current Threadripper. basically what they always do,
sneaky tactics to get more mindshare against their competition instead of
making better products.

Original comment by "xenonnati"
([https://tinyurl.com/tygknwt](https://tinyurl.com/tygknwt))

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
So basically some reviewers are angry because they're "forced" by the market
to release reviews before they get all the data or they'll lose out on money.
Yet somehow, we're supposed to blame Intel for releasing their product from
embargo early in order to make more money.

~~~
marcosdumay
Well, there is a shitty rule enforced by the "market" (the "market" is named
Google, by they way, I guess we can use its real name), and Intel is
exploiting it to misinform their consumers.

So yes, Intel act is shady. Google and the reviewers also are, but it does not
exonerate Intel.

------
chadmeister
Oh gawd this was so satisfying to watch. Intel has grown into such a
despisable company. They have such low expectations for buyers intelligence,
that it's insulting

